# Fresh in the slingshot community



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello there! Im all new to this sport, I came across the old sling by accident because my interest of fishing and was scrolling down ebay.com..

I one slingshot.. This: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370799518071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I was supriced over the price! But is this a real deal for hunting? Or is it just crap that is sold on ebay?

Im on the look for a "cheap" but good quality slingshot that is commonly used for hunting small game: birds and furret small types like rabbits and squirrels..

After some looks on the web I have seen the Barnett? They use theese tube formed strings? and I have seen these kinds with flatbands?

Sorry if my typing is not correct, Im from Norway so my English is not perfect.

Regards from Håvard


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You've definitely landed in the right place, & this is good, as you're sure to be hooked...as far as that particular sling is concerned, I've no experience with it, but that price does seem q bit too low, especially since you'd want a decent band set to fish with. There have been instances of cheap Chinese slings breaking mid-draw...you can see how that'd be bad news. There is a difference between cheap & inexpensive though, & if you've set your heart set on a metal rig, Dankung makes a wide variety of styles that are nice. It's worth parusing your new-found favorite forum before placing an order though, as you might find something that clicks with you even more. Best of luck to you, & once again, welcome!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---I'm with TT on that sling. The price is improbably low and makes me strongly suspect the bands and pouch (and maybe the frame as well) are inferior. As the old saying goes---"If it seems too good to be true, it probably is." Just a personal opinion, but... If I was going to buy a metal Chinese slingshot, I'd buy a Dankung or I wouldn't buy one.

3---I also have to echo TT's suggestion that you read through this forum (I'd suggest extensively) before you go buying a sling. The ones that I thought were undesirably high-priced when I started reading are now the ones I want. Another personal opinion... Slingshots aren't like houses or cars. They're relatively inexpensive and you can buy really good ones without taking out a 30-year loan. My thought would be don't go cheap--get a good one and I doubt you'll ever be sorry you did.

Good luck with your shopping and happy shooting!


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Humm. Maby I just make one? I live like, 10 meters from the forrest. Maby I just can make my own? besides I am educated a carpenter on the bottom :screwy:

What is to recommend on the bands? the tube forms or the flatbands?

I want to exercise alot with the shooting so I can be sure hitting correct before I go hunting.

and I need a band set that I can rely on since when I go out for fishing/hunting/"survival" trips im outside about 4-7 days on a row. 

thanks for all the comments so far! Would be nice to meet some others to teach me some tricks and hunting teqhnicues.

Regards from the Norwegian Forrest


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well the bands are entirely up to the user. Some like flatbands & others like tubes. Some like chained rubber bands and so on. It's really all up to you.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

By all means, make your own. You will be able to fit it to your hand, and you will gain a great deal of satisfaction.

As for bands ... that is a matter of personal taste, and it depends on what is available to you. You can make quite decent bands from office rubber bands. Or you can use latex tubes ... you may find them locally in a hardware store, or you can order them on line from various sources. The Chinese tubes are quite good:

http://www.dankung.com/emart/

You can check out various tests of different slingshot bands here:

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/

A lot of folks buy latex exercise bands, sold in health stores and similar shops. These can be cut easily into bands that suit your particular needs.

There are a LOT of variations to try. So just jump in and start with most anything. You will learn as you go.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks alot, for me it looks like the flatbands wich are bend backwards over the fork are more trustworthy and accurate? and tubes will slapp back at your hand :S?

I dont know much, havent tried this weapon since I was a child


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks for everything guys!

I will respond in the near future when I have my first slingshot, probably homemade one 

cheers, Håvard.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is no firm consensus on accuracy of various bands. Accuracy depends most of all on the person. As for hand slaps, they can occur no matter what type of band you use. The most general cause of hand slaps is shooting ammo that is too light. If you shoot very light ammo, the pouch and bands retain a lot of excess energy and will fly back at your hand. If you use heavier ammo, most of the energy from the bands will be imparted to the ammo.

In general, tubes will last longer than flat bands. But a lot depends on how much they are drawn. If you do not draw the bands to maximum, they will last much longer.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

sling2




__
limanovember


__
Jan 7, 2014




Back









  








sling1




__
limanovember


__
Jan 7, 2014


__
1



Front






So here I found what I think is a good start! Its very hard wood, fits good in my hand and got a little wooden "knob" to place my finger on to get a good grip around it! Now I need to get order some rubber! and make something to tighten it with! Help? anyone 

Regards Håvard


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Depending on your age / body build.

I would suggest bands

You should probably use thera band gold / black

To attach it all you need is pliers of some kind, i'd suggest long nose.

I'd suggest a rotary cutter as it makes it easier. but it is possible without.

Just youtube "how to attach slingshot bands"

You should get a ton of results


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

24 years, active, carpenter. so not a small man :rofl: haha
Well, I was thinking about thera band gold. What will the difference between double and single theraband? 
I have ordered 100x 9,5mm/ .38 steel balls if thats a point to go after?

I want to use the same ammo all the time so I get really used to the weight and aerodynamics to get a good accurate shot every time, after alot of practice.

Regards Håvard.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

it seems you are going in the rigt direction ... good luck ...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome myson and nephews and my self take trips like that and love them slingshot and pocket knife


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

About 9 months ago I too bought one of those slingshots off E BAY, very uncomfortable to shoot and tubes lasted no time at all. It did however encourage me to search this forum and buy a decent one and since then after spending many hours searching the forum for hints and tips made my own. The help you get from this forum is second to none. A very good link is http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html by Jorg Sprave can't wait to see your finished slingshot good luck.


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

If you're fixed on that slingshot, Dankung the axe hunter 2 which that cheap slingshot seems to be a copy of.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/axe-hunter-dankung-hunting-sligshot-ii-p-386.html

I have one personally and I love it, fires very well with 1745 or 2050 bands.


----------



## cindy612 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just inherited my dad's old Wham-O Sportsman sling shot. The bands are dry-rotted but the leather appears supple, although it is creased in the middle lengthwise. The original cotton thread still holds the leather to the bands.

Question: where can I purchase new quality flatbands and possibly leather, if the experts deem this needs to be replaced.

Hubby is a hunter and after we learn to use this I plan to introduce this to our grandsons for their early stage hunting/target lessons. (12, 5 and 3 now).

I will be relying upon the experts on this page with any questions which we have.

My preference would be to Buy American made parts, not Chinese.

Thanks for your help.

Cindy


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i have used one of those before it was my 1st disappointing catty then i starting making my own the steel is bad it will break if u put a better band set on it the set it comes with is not good for hunting i would suggest making ur own and fr the price of that one u could get some nice hunting bands from tex or one of the other guys here in the vendor part of the site these things are like pringles once u pop u cant stop welcome to the forum and have fun shooting :wave:


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

cindy head over to the vendor forums http://slingshotforum.com/forum/36-site-vendors-forum/ tex has them for sale good prices and quick shipping they came with the leather pouchs ready to go just have to tie them to ur catty have fun shooting


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey again guys  i have mase another slingshot, it fits very well have polished it and just got my therabands in my Mail today. I will send you some images later


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

cindy612 said:


> Just inherited my dad's old Wham-O Sportsman slingshot. The bands are dry-rotted but the leather appears supple, although it is creased in the middle lengthwise. The original cotton thread still holds the leather to the bands.
> 
> Question: where can I purchase new quality flatbands and possibly leather, if the experts deem this needs to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Flatband is another good source. The Gopher (aka Gopher Slingshots/Dan Little Traditional Archery) and flippinout/Simple-Shot also sell them. I bought both Flatband's replica R/P Wham-O Sportsman bands and his high test H/P bands. Both work great, although they make marbles curve at my draw length. Work great with 1/2" lead and steel.

Flatband can be reached via this forum and also sells his goods on E-Bay under flatband11105. He's a pleasure to do business with. I've had a good experience with The Gopher, and Nathan from Simple-Shot and tex-shooter both have great reputations, too.


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Thors Hammer_02




__
limanovember


__
Jan 15, 2014











  








Thors Hammer_01




__
limanovember


__
Jan 15, 2014








So here it is. The first homemade sling.

I called it Thors Hammer.. Since im from Norway and kinda above average into Norse Mythology too :what:

What you guys think ?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Mjölnir!

That's a fine shape and should serve you well. Great work!


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks  I will test run it tomorrow and see how it works. Since its winter and night I cant see more than 2 meters in front of me right now. I will update later 

Good night!


----------



## cindy612 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you, OneShot. If one of my grandchildren becomes interested in this, I can always buy a higher quality model in the future. After all, I do have 4 grandchildren and one on the way. One may not be enough when they visit!


----------

